# اين هى قلوبكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## Mary Gergees (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*الموضوع: اين هى قلوبكم؟؟؟

ابونا بيسأل الناس
اين هي قلوبكم؟؟؟
وكلنا نقول بأعلي صوت
هي عند الرب
ولكن الي اي مدي؟؟؟
هل ساعة الصلاة بس
ولا ساعة التجربة والاحزان
والمشاكل والامتحانات
ولا في المناسبات والافراح
ولما اكون مبسوط
ولا لما اكون عايز طلب او مصلحة
....
علشان قلبك يكون عند ربنا
لازم تحب ربنا الاول
وعشان تحبه لازم تعرفه
وعشان تعرفه لازم يكون ليك معاه عشرة
وعشرتك معاه تكون متواصله
مش خمسه لقلبك وخمسه لربك
تضع الرب امامك في كل حين
تاخد كلامة ينور طريقك
تاخد روحه ليعطيك قوه
يعطيك رجاء
يكون عزاء ليك الي الابد
عندما تسمع صوته يناديك
ادم اين انت... اين قلبك
لاتقول له سمعت صوتك لاني عريان فأختبأت
بل لتكن مستعدا في حين
مشتاقا ان تسمع صوته
ان تراه... ان تذهب اليه
copy*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*



تضع الرب امامك في كل حين
تاخد كلامة ينور طريقك
تاخد روحه ليعطيك قوه
يعطيك رجاء
يكون عزاء ليك الي الابد
عندما تسمع صوته يناديك
ادم اين انت... اين قلبك
لاتقول له سمعت صوتك لاني عريان فأختبأت
بل لتكن مستعدا في حين
مشتاقا ان تسمع صوته
ان تراه... ان تذهب اليه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يجب ان يكون الرب امام اعيينا فى كل حين 
فى كل عمل نعمله وفى كل مكان وكل وقت 
وان نكون مستعدين للقائه فى اى وقت 
موضوع فى منتهى الجمال 
يستحق التقييم 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## zezza (20 سبتمبر 2009)

تامل جميل اوى يا مارى 
و احنا الشباب لازم فى حياتنا اليومية يكون ربنا قدام عنينا دايما و نذكره باستمرا لان الكتاب بيقول 
اذكر خالقك ايام شبابك 
شكرا حبيبتى على الموضوع ربنا يباركك


----------



## yousteka (20 سبتمبر 2009)

مرررررررررررررررررسي كتير ليكي ياماري

بجد تأمل اكتر من رائع ياقمر

قلوبنا لازم تكون مع ربنا بالفعل ودائما مش مجرد كلمة بنرددها كل قداس

ربنا معاكي دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## Mary Gergees (21 سبتمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> *
> 
> يجب ان يكون الرب امام اعيينا فى كل حين
> فى كل عمل نعمله وفى كل مكان وكل وقت
> ...


*ميرسىىىى كتيرر ليك كوكو على المشاركه والتقيم
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (21 سبتمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> تامل جميل اوى يا مارى
> و احنا الشباب لازم فى حياتنا اليومية يكون ربنا قدام عنينا دايما و نذكره باستمرا لان الكتاب بيقول
> اذكر خالقك ايام شبابك
> شكرا حبيبتى على الموضوع ربنا يباركك


*شكرااااا ليكى انتى زيزا على المشاركه الحلوه
ربنا يعوضك ويباركك*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (21 سبتمبر 2009)

yousteka قال:


> مرررررررررررررررررسي كتير ليكي ياماري
> 
> بجد تأمل اكتر من رائع ياقمر
> 
> ...



*ميررررررسى كتير يا yousteka
على المشاركه الحلوه
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*​


----------



## kalimooo (21 سبتمبر 2009)

علينا ان نثق ان اللة لا يدع حياتنا

 او مستقبلنا فى يد شخص اخر 

او قوى خفية اخرى مهما كان هذ

 الاخر او تلك القوى ......

+ولكنة لة المجد يستثمر ويحرك

 كل القوى البشرية والمادية فى

 سبيل تحقيق مشيئتة الصالحة لنا

مشكورة يا ماري 

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*علشان قلبك يكون عند ربنا
لازم تحب ربنا الاول
وعشان تحبه لازم تعرفه
وعشان تعرفه لازم يكون ليك معاه عشرة
وعشرتك معاه تكون متواصله
مش خمسه لقلبك وخمسه لربك
تضع الرب امامك في كل حين
تاخد كلامة ينور طريقك
تاخد روحه ليعطيك قوه
يعطيك رجاء


موضوع جميل جدا ,,,,شكرا ,,, الرب معاكم​*


----------



## Dr Fakhry (22 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا ومميز شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك
موضوع يستحق التقييم


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*يااااااااااا يامارى انا فعلا تخيلت ان ربنا بيقولى كنت فين يوم كذا وكذا

لما يقولى فين قلبك منى 
فين حياتك منى

فين وفين

هكون خزلانه قوى

لانى حبيت العالم اكتر 

فعلا يااختى انا فهمت معنى الهزيع التانى والتالت الا هو مرحله الشباب والنضح

فكرتنى ايضا بالايه الا بتقول 

اذكر الرب ايام شبابك

ربنا يباركك بجد فوقتينى بموضوع الا فوووووق الرائع*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (22 سبتمبر 2009)

علشان قلبك يكون عند ربنا
لازم تحب ربنا الاول
وعشان تحبه لازم تعرفه
وعشان تعرفه لازم يكون ليك معاه عشرة
وعشرتك معاه تكون متواصله
مش خمسه لقلبك وخمسه لربك
تضع الرب امامك في كل حين
تاخد كلامة ينور طريقك
تاخد روحه ليعطيك قوه
احب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل فكرك

موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك 

سلام السيد المسيح


----------

